
How China’s winemakers succeeded (without stealing) - baddash
https://theconversation.com/how-chinas-winemakers-succeeded-without-stealing-94604
======
noahfrombundil
TL;DR - "While it’s unlikely Chinese winemakers will be threatening their
French peers anytime soon, they are now decidedly on the world’s wine map."

